# Guitars



## Goldeeno (Jun 27, 2007)

Post em up.. ill start the ball rolling, my new toy, lloks good, just a shame i can't play it .

Ibanez RG 350 DX


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice, although the harsh shadows being so close to the background distracts a little for me.

Here is one that has some post processing because I wanted a slight grunge feel for my desktop wallpaper. You have to love those Ibanez 






Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## Bear (Jun 28, 2007)

This one was far too quick, I'll have to go back later and reshoot.  I'll be sure to shoot my brothers collection as well


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, so it's not that long since this was posted in the B+W gallery, but as it fits in nicely with the theme, I'll include it here too.


----------



## |)\/8 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## jstuedle (Jul 10, 2007)

A little live shot from a recent gig.
Joe Riley of Liquid Fire live.





Nikon D1X
ISO 800
50mm f/1.8 @ f/1.8
1/80 sec.


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 10, 2007)

Another live shot of:
Joe Riley Live







Nikon D1X
35mm f/2.0 Nikkor @ f/3.3
1/40 sec.


----------



## noob873 (Jul 10, 2007)

Eh, I'll try. 

My SG.


----------



## Goldeeno (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice shots guys
|)\/8


----------



## bluewave930 (Jul 15, 2007)

very cool~~I like them so much~~but goldeeno I think the contrast of your photos are not enough~just my opinion~


----------



## Stratman (Jul 15, 2007)

My treasured 1976 Strat


----------



## rush (Jul 28, 2007)

Model : Heather G

Took some guitar photos recently.


----------

